
45 days later - llambda
http://www.chris-granger.com/2012/06/01/45-days-later/
======
benatkin
Congrats, Chris! I waited until the last minute but I'm very glad to have
contributed to your KickStarter. Looking forward to seeing what I can do with
and without the paid license.

------
bfe
Did this just get accepted to YC way after the deadline?

~~~
jsprinkles
If you look at the permalink for the "YC table," that's old news.

------
fakhrazeyev
Great job, Chris!

